# Sage Temp Duo v Rancilio Silvia



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and about to buy a new espresso machine. I previously had a Rancilio, and not sure if I want to try something else or return to the trusted Silvia. My budget is under £400, and both of these machines are on sale at the same price. Has anyone tried both and had a chance to compare them?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I reviewed the Sage though it was never published. Sage stirs up emotions as it is quite capable but is not a traditional coffee machine in appearance or anything else. The thing I was not convinced on, was that all the electronic wizardry that they contain, would give you a decent lifespan and I could see a lot of unhappy owners outside of the warranty period. If you buy from lakeland, then those fears are allayed as the products have their own lifetime warranty.

You really need to play with both as the criteria you are after may offer from mine


----------



## inkydog (Jan 23, 2015)

Lakeland doesn't stock the Temp Duo at the moment, only JL. Looking at reviews of the same machine under the Breville name in the USA, there are some issues with after sales service from Breville, not sure how that would play out here with 'Sage'. It's hard to find out much about this machine. Personally I like the look of it, but quality of extraction, and longevity are big factors for me, and solidity of build.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Lakeland are now stocking the Duo Temp Pro £349.99

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/70535/Sage-The-Duo-Temp-Pro


----------

